# Pro-hormone cycle..... First One... kinda iffy



## Hlanderr (Oct 10, 2005)

Hey,
Soon I will be trying out this new product called Finigenx Magnum. It says it is a pro-hormone similiar supplement that should be taken as other pro-hormones should(just this one's legal hahaha).

I have never been on a pro-hormone cycle, and I'm looking for specifics regarding to this product, as my searchs came up dead... a few regarded the new product quickly but no info.

Currently I'm on protein and carbs, and creatine and NO2(both are the new methyl ester products, but I might be going with a creatine powder soon, which is Vitargo CGL...)
During the pro-hormone cycle, should I be taking all these? Of course the protein and carbs, but is it bad to take creatine and NO2 with the pro-hormone?
I will be taking milk thisle routinely with the Finigenx Magnum and I will be drinking a good amount of water. But should I stop taking creatine and NO2 when I start? Is it too toxic for a person? Or will it benefit?
Thanks and I hope to hear from you guys soon on your opinion!
Thanks a lot
Harry


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

age???
how many years training???
height...weight???


----------



## MyK (Oct 10, 2005)

Hlanderr said:
			
		

> Hey,
> Soon I will be trying out this new product called Finigenx Magnum. It says it is a pro-hormone similiar supplement that should be taken as other pro-hormones should(just this one's legal hahaha).
> 
> I have never been on a pro-hormone cycle, and I'm looking for specifics regarding to this product, as my searchs came up dead... a few regarded the new product quickly but no info.
> ...


----------



## Hlanderr (Oct 11, 2005)

I'll be 20 when I do the cycle, with 3 years of lifting, and I weigh 190.


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

Hlanderr said:
			
		

> I'll be 20 when I do the cycle, with 3 years of lifting, and I weigh 190.


I'm not a big fan of pro hormones........you really dont know what they put in that shit.....
If you are thinking of doing that you might as well do a steroid cycle....
20 is a little young but close enough....21 is best but with 3 years of training f-it just do a small cycle....
Weeks 1-8: 400mg or 500mg test ( 200-250mg 2x a week)


----------



## Hlanderr (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the info man.
Do you think I should stay on creatine and NO2 while on it too?
Thanks


----------



## Hlanderr (Oct 11, 2005)

Anybody think creatine and NO2 taken during pro-hormone cycle as if not on cycle is bad?


----------



## icanrace (Oct 11, 2005)

Hlanderr said:
			
		

> Anybody think creatine and NO2 taken during pro-hormone cycle as if not on cycle is bad?



no


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 11, 2005)

you're not listening to peoples advice.  real steroids are much healthier and will show much better results.  forget the pro-hormones..


----------



## CancerNV (Oct 11, 2005)

I have no idea what im talking about on this subject but do NOT take any forum members word as fact.  Do more research by yourself and ask as many "real life" people by yourself.

Im thinking anything that messes with your hormones is serious so dont just jump into it.


----------



## Hlanderr (Oct 11, 2005)

Right, I have researched this and read many reviews. I'm merely planning to take it, which is after I turn 20 next spring. I have developed a schedule where after that I will start running as I am getting into shape to become a firefighter.

Steroids are definetly not safer man, and judging by your age at 17, you might have been mislead by someone. I'm not much older at all, at 19, but roids are bad news and should not be taken so lightly. That's why they are illegal and these are not.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 11, 2005)

Hlanderr said:
			
		

> Steroids are definetly not safer man, and judging by your age at 17, you might have been mislead by someone. I'm not much older at all, at 19, but roids are bad news and should not be taken so lightly. That's why they are illegal and these are not.


 Anyone want to take this one?


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

Hlanderr said:
			
		

> Right, I have researched this and read many reviews. I'm merely planning to take it, which is after I turn 20 next spring. I have developed a schedule where after that I will start running as I am getting into shape to become a firefighter.
> 
> Steroids are definetly not safer man, and judging by your age at 17, you might have been mislead by someone. I'm not much older at all, at 19, but roids are bad news and should not be taken so lightly. That's why they are illegal and these are not.


*This is the idiot post of the day*


----------



## Hlanderr (Oct 11, 2005)

WHAT?
then why are they illegal

thanks for clarifying that im new to this man
you can take those claps elsewhere...


----------



## Hlanderr (Oct 11, 2005)

or better yet explain to me how they are much better for the body.... cause i do not understand that at all from what i have read


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

Hlanderr said:
			
		

> WHAT?
> then why are they illegal
> 
> thanks for clarifying that im new to this man
> you can take those claps elsewhere...


*Schedule III* Controlled Substances (2001)
TITLE 21-FOOD AND DRUGS
DRUG ENFORCEMENT ADMINISTRATION, DEPARTMENT OF JUSTICE



            * Schedule I ??? drugs with a high abuse risk. These drugs have NO safe, accepted medical use in the United States. Some examples are heroin, marijuana, LSD, PCP, and crack cocaine.

            * Schedule II ??? drugs with a high abuse risk, but also have safe and accepted medical uses in the United States. These drugs can cause severe psychological or physical dependence. Schedule II drugs include certain narcotic, stimulant, and depressant drugs. Some examples are morphine, cocaine, oxycodone (Percodan®), methylphenidate (Ritalin®), and dextroamphetamine (Dexedrine®).

* * Schedule III*, IV, or V ??? drugs with an abuse risk less than Schedule II. These drugs also have safe and accepted medical uses in the United States. Schedule III, IV, or V drugs include those containing smaller amounts of certain narcotic and non-narcotic drugs, *Steroids*, anti-anxiety drugs, tranquilizers, sedatives, stimulants, and non-narcotic analgesics. Some examples are acetaminophen with codeine (Tylenol® No.3), paregoric, hydrocodone with acetaminophen (Vicodin®), diazepam (Valium®), alprazolam (Xanax®), propoxyphene (Darvon®), and pentazocine (Talwin®).



*Steroids are prescription drugs widely used in the Medical world.........
I would pay you to find a Doctor who would chose pro hormones over steroids for any use or reason.*


----------



## Hlanderr (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes, I know that, but those are not the same steroids used in the same way.
The sterioids taken by roiders are COMPLETELY different in stature and in magnitude.
Even this noob knows that. Why else would they be illegal?
And if pro-hormones aren't illegal, how can they be WORSE for you? It doesn't make any sense, and you two should answer this please since you are trying to tell me otherwise.
Thank you


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

Hlanderr said:
			
		

> Yes, I know that, but those are not the same steroids used in the same way.
> The sterioids taken by roiders are COMPLETELY different in stature and in magnitude.
> Even this noob knows that. Why else would they be illegal?
> And if pro-hormones aren't illegal, how can they be WORSE for you? It doesn't make any sense, and you two should answer this please since you are trying to tell me otherwise.
> Thank you


How you use a prescription drug is your choice.....
Pro hormones are not regulated......their is no or little control over them.....so you are getting something that is really in an experimental and non controlled form........very scary...
My personal Doctor told me that she would rather have me take steroids than pro hormones.


And just to tell you again............Steroids are *not* illegal.....  
They are a Prescription drug.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 11, 2005)

legality doesn't mean dick as to the superiority of injectable AAS over oral pro-hormones.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 11, 2005)

Foreman, 

 how do you get prescribed, for instance, testosterone?


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Foreman,
> 
> how do you get prescribed, for instance, testosterone?


I don't understand the question.......be more specific


----------



## LAM (Oct 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 20 is a little young but close enough....21 is best



all the experts say that that physcologically the brain has not reached maturity  until around 25.  one of the reasons why adolescents have a greater problem with addictions then adults.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I don't understand the question.......be more specific


 Well how do you get prescribed steroids?


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Well how do you get prescribed steroids?


You get old................and need hormone replacement.
I haven't done it yet, but when I do I'll post about it.


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> all the experts say that that physcologically the brain has not reached maturity  until around 25.  one of the reasons why adolescents have a greater problem with addictions then adults.


I was just talking about bone development.


----------



## Stu (Oct 12, 2005)

Hlanderr said:
			
		

> Yes, I know that, but those are not the same steroids used in the same way.
> The sterioids taken by roiders are COMPLETELY different in stature and in magnitude.
> Even this noob knows that. Why else would they be illegal?
> And if pro-hormones aren't illegal, how can they be WORSE for you? It doesn't make any sense, and you two should answer this please since you are trying to tell me otherwise.
> Thank you


 you clearly have no idea what your talking about

 most prohormones are worse for you liver than steroids


----------



## MP fit (Oct 12, 2005)

I took a 6 week cycle of FinigenX Magnum when I was twenty also... I ran it with 1,4 andro-dione, weight gainer, creatine, vitamins etc...

FinigenX is a very potent formula and will definately provide you with good results so long as you train and eat right.  As for the legality issue, I believe that this supplement was overlooked by the FDA and the fact that it is legal is just luck... 
Steroids are injectable versions of synthetic testosterone while pro-hormones/ pro-steroids require enzyme conversion in the body to become the target anabolic agent... obviously making steroids more effective.
Also- the bioavailability of most pro-hormones/pro-steroids are relatively low(meaning you need to consume high amounts in order for effects to be seen)...another reason why injectable steroids are more beneficial.  

I personally like pro-hormones/pro-steroids because they are generally weaker anabolics than most steroids--though i have yet to do a steroid cycle.  I don't like blowing up and making it obvious i'm on roids... Not to mention I have never lost any of the muscle i have gained on either my 1,4 + FinigenX cycle or my first cycle (VPX 1-TEST) but this is probably due to a good PCT.


----------



## CancerNV (Oct 12, 2005)

So just because roids are on level 3 means their safe?  Are you kidding me?


----------



## GFR (Oct 12, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> So just because roids are on level 3 means their safe?  Are you kidding me?


safe????? Aspirin kills more poeople every week in America than steroids kill every 10 years.....
so go take an aspirin and everything will be ok


----------



## Stu (Oct 12, 2005)

alcohol isnt even scheduled therefore it is the safest


----------



## GFR (Oct 12, 2005)

*ASPIRIN'S SIDE EFFECTS:*

Damage to the lining of your stomach, prolonged bleeding time, wheezing, breathlessness, ringing in the ears, hearing loss, chronic catarrh & runny nose, headache, confusion, nausea, vomiting, GI upset, GI bleeding, ulcers, rash, allergic reactions, hives, bruising, abnormal liver function tests, liver damage, and hepatitis. If you take too much, the toxic effect is Kidney Damage, severe metabolic derangements, respiratory and central nervous system effects, strokes,  fatal hemorrhages of the brain, spleen, liver, intestines & lungs and
DEATH
*300 to 500 reported deaths per year*: (taken as directed).

But I have ARTHRITIS and the doctor tells me to take NSAIDs (Aspirin, Ibiprofen, Motrin, Naprosyn, Clinoril and others)

Although these NASIDs are effective in managing the symptoms of ARTHRITIS, they do not come without considerable risks and side effects of their own. Recent studies show that NSAIDs deteriorate the lining of the gastrointestinal tract. According to the National Institute of Health, consistent use of NSAIDs (aspirin) over prolonged time periods increase the incidence of hospitalization for stomach ulcers by six and a half times (650%).

Use of aspirin in children during viral illness has been linked to Reye's syndrome, a disease characterized by severe liver dysfunction and brain swelling. Symptoms include effortless and repeated vomiting, then a change in the level of consciousness (lethargy, stupor, combative behavior, delirium, seizures, coma).

No one knows what the cause of Reye's is, but it seems to be linked with aspirin use during viral illnesses. For this reason, authorities have recommended that children under 21 years with symptoms of viral respiratory illness or chickenpox do not take aspirin. Sometimes herpes outbreaks and viral gastroenteritis (marked by vomiting and/or diarrhea) are included in the list of illnesses during which aspirin must be avoided.

Unfortunately, it is often difficult to be certain of the cause of an illness when it starts. Aspirin is a component of many cold and flu over-the-counter medications, so avoiding it requires careful label reading on your part.

The most serious problem resulting from taking NSAIDs are their degenerating effect on cartilage; NSAIDS actually prevent the growth of collagen in the joints.. Simply put, taking aspirin internally prevents cartilage from repairing itself and speeds up the progression of osteoarthritis

But I only take one per day....."

Daily use of aspirin can contribute to macular degeneration, the leading cause of blindness in older Americans. Did you know that each time you take an aspirin you risk the chance of a hemorage. Did you know that mega dose vitamin C and aspirin therapy can cause your stomach to bleed into your gut? The Journal of the American Pharmaceutical Association Sept. 1996 notes: "Data from studies conducted over the last few years indicate that low dose (60-300 mg per day) aspirin and over the counter NSAIDs is associated with a significant risk of GI bleeding and upper GI hemorrhage. Users of NSAIDS are at approximately three times greater risk of developing serious GI events which include gastric ulceration, bleeding and DEATH than are nonusers."

Did you catch that? they said DEATH!...

But I take "BUFFERED" aspirin..

A recent study found that buffered or enteric-coated aspirin was as likely as plain aspirin to cause gastric bleeding- a common side effect of taking aspirin regularly. "The Johns Hopkins Medical Letter, March 1997"

OK, OK, I'll take Tylenol !

See "Tylenol, side effects of:

Why do people do this to themselves?
Ignorance is one reason, trust in their doctor , friend or parent might be another. . . . . . . Mommy, I have a headache, can I have an aspirin?

?

INTERACTIONS and PRECAUTIONS

1. Blood thinners (Coumadin, heparin) can increase the risk of bleeding.
2. Monitor closely when taken with cortisone medications (can increase stomach ulcers).
3. Antacids can decrease aspirin levels.
4. Use with beta-blockers (acebutolol) can lead to decreased antihypertensive effect of acebutolol.
5. Use with ACE inhibitors (captopril, Zestril, enalapril) can lead to decreased ACE inhibitor effect.
6. Use with allopurinol can lead to decreased allopurinol effect.
7. Use with antacids can lead to decreased aspirin effect.
8. Use with bumetanide, ethacrynic acid, or furosemide can lead to possible aspirin toxicity.
9. Use with diclofenac can lead to increased risk of stomach ulcer.
10. Use with nonsteroidal anti-inflammatories (indomethacin) can lead to increased risk of stomach ulcers.
11. Use with oral hypoglycemic agents (glyburide, Dymelor, glipizide) can lead to low blood sugar.
12. Use with other salicylates can increase risk of salicylate toxicity.
13. Use with insulin can decrease blood sugar.
14. Use with methotrexate can increase methotrexate effect and toxicity.
15. Use with acetaminophen can increase risk of kidney damage (if both are used in high doses for prolonged period).
16. Use with alcohol or nicotine can increase risk of stomach ulcers.
17. Use with vitamin C can decrease vitamin C effect and aspirin excretion.
18. Use of aspirin can lead to foliate depletion (HAIR LOSS)



http://www.juiceguy.com/ASPIRIN-side-effects-include-DEATH.shtml
*thats about 299-499 more deaths per year than steroids.......and that includes steroids not taken taken as directed.
*


----------



## GFR (Oct 12, 2005)

show me the stats on steroid death per year retard


----------



## Stu (Oct 12, 2005)

MP fit said:
			
		

> Steroids are injectable versions of synthetic testosterone while pro-hormones/ pro-steroids require enzyme conversion in the body to become the target anabolic agent... obviously making steroids more effective.


 what target hormone does 1-test convert to then?


----------



## Hlanderr (Oct 12, 2005)

MP fit said:
			
		

> I took a 6 week cycle of FinigenX Magnum when I was twenty also... I ran it with 1,4 andro-dione, weight gainer, creatine, vitamins etc...
> 
> FinigenX is a very potent formula and will definately provide you with good results so long as you train and eat right.  As for the legality issue, I believe that this supplement was overlooked by the FDA and the fact that it is legal is just luck...
> Steroids are injectable versions of synthetic testosterone while pro-hormones/ pro-steroids require enzyme conversion in the body to become the target anabolic agent... obviously making steroids more effective.
> ...



Cool man.... I'm leaning towards you.
I do know neither are safe, but roids are roids.... and theres no way 'd ever do them. I've read many reviews about this paricular product too and they have said some great things about it, how it isn't as bad for your body as other supplements, and how the results can stay with you.
By the way, what did you take after it? I was going to go with 6-oxo, but should I get that perscribed thing?
Thanks man


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 12, 2005)

You sound like a very ignorant and foolish young kid.  Who should be doing alot more reading before putting this shit into his system


----------



## Hlanderr (Oct 12, 2005)

You sounds like a fucking idiot, and shut the fuck up.

If you don't have anything positive or helpful to fucking say, don't fucking type it, and go do something productive, you stupid fuck.


----------



## Hlanderr (Oct 12, 2005)

Fucking Bitch


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 12, 2005)

Yea, fuck!


----------



## Hlanderr (Oct 12, 2005)

That's right.
I'll throw in an asshole in there too.

Kick it up a notch


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 12, 2005)

Seriously dude, if you knew crap, you'd know that injectables completely bypass the liver, therefore they dont jack around with it, and cause unnecessary damage, as they wont cause it to the other tissues they cycle through. Just because something is "illegal" doesnt mean its bad.


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2005)

MP fit said:
			
		

> Not to mention I have never lost any of the muscle i have gained on either my 1,4 + FinigenX cycle or my first cycle (VPX 1-TEST) but this is probably due to a good PCT.



that's because you are no where near your natural genetic potential.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 13, 2005)

Hlanderr said:
			
		

> You sounds like a fucking idiot, and shut the fuck up.
> 
> If you don't have anything positive or helpful to fucking say, don't fucking type it, and go do something productive, you stupid fuck.




Point Proven


----------



## CancerNV (Oct 13, 2005)

Why are roids illegal then?  Why do they want to take certain supplements off the market?


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> Why are roids illegal then?



because there are no lobbyists in DC that support them, it's all about politics and money.  it has nothing to do with public health because if that was the case then cigarettes would be made illegal.


----------



## Devlin (Oct 13, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> it's all about politics and money.  it has nothing to do with public health because if that was the case then cigarettes would be made illegal.




It is certainly about money.  Pharmacetical companies are also making big money on drugs and they have lobbyiest in DC preventing some of the supplements that mimic prescription drugs from being made available.  As to the roids being illegal...they are [B_]"illegal to obtain without a prescription_[/B]".  There are medical reasons to take steriods and cutting agents such as cytomel (T3), I for example will be taking T4 and even T3 for the rest of my life.  Epogen, while it may not be used in bodybuilding, is a performance enhancing drug, but it is also a needed drug for those getting chemo and radiation treatment for cancer.


----------



## Nachez (Oct 13, 2005)

I cant wait to do my second superdrol cycle
im comming into PCT right now

2 weeks and gained over 10 pounds of muscle

amazing,,

shit wonder what Meth 1 test could do in 1 month.

sadly i gained  over 30 pounds
sadly most of it is body fat.


----------



## Stu (Oct 13, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Seriously dude, if you knew crap, you'd know that injectables completely bypass the liver, therefore they dont jack around with it, and cause unnecessary damage, as they wont cause it to the other tissues they cycle through. Just because something is "illegal" doesnt mean its bad.


 That aint strictly true, all steroids are processed by the liver at some stage


----------



## Hlanderr (Oct 13, 2005)

How come it's on the level 3 list then for steriods!?!?

I NEVER claimed to know much asshole.
This thread is FULL of dickheads who think they are so tough coming in and telling me I don't know shit. You guys are fucking riduculous! Every positive reply in this thread was discolored by some stupid shit knocking on me because I'm questioning vague statements.

Go find something else to do if you have nothing to say that will help.
Roid lovin fuckers..... it's cheating anyways, dont you see?


----------



## Hlanderr (Oct 13, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Point Proven



Look at this fuck, go the fuck away.
You come in and just knock on me because I don't really know much about this shit yet. You never made one post regarding information.
Go find something to do with you time you little bitch instead of coming here to knock on people..... it's a waste of time and a waste of this site


----------



## Hlanderr (Oct 13, 2005)

I had such high hopes for this site, but it's been such shit since I've been here. What a waste of time


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 13, 2005)

This site is great, could be a life saver for you, literally.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 13, 2005)

Oh shit.  I'm never taking aspirin again.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 13, 2005)

Hlanderr said:
			
		

> You come in and just knock on me because I don't really know much about this shit yet.


 The don't say shit like this:

 "The sterioids taken by roiders are COMPLETELY different in stature and in magnitude.
  Even this noob knows that. Why else would they be illegal?"

 And get upset when someone points out that you don't seem to know what you're talking about.


----------



## GFR (Oct 13, 2005)

Hlanderr said:
			
		

> I had such high hopes for this site, but it's been such shit since I've been here. What a waste of time


I know how you feel


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 14, 2005)

Hlanderr said:
			
		

> I had such high hopes for this site, but it's been such shit since I've been here. What a waste of time




Then get the fuck outta here douchebag.  You come in here talking like you know all this shit about Steroids and PH's only to turn around afterwards and back track, after it has been pointed out you need to read more  (wow such an insult that was, actually was very helpful... you are just too fucking stupid to heed the advice) 

So until you prove otherwise you are an ignorant and immature little shit, you are 19yo and have alot to learn so knock that chip off you shoulder before someone does it for you.

Actually just get the fuck outta here.  Go take some PH's at an assanine amount, and forget about your PCT, cause you are too fucking smart for that shit.  

Good Riddance fucknut


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Then get the fuck outta here douchebag.  You come in here talking like you know all this shit about Steroids and PH's only to turn around afterwards and back track, after it has been pointed out you need to read more  (wow such an insult that was, actually was very helpful... you are just too fucking stupid to heed the advice)
> 
> So until you prove otherwise you are an ignorant and immature little shit, you are 19yo and have alot to learn so knock that chip off you shoulder before someone does it for you.
> 
> ...


ouch


----------



## MP fit (Oct 15, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> that's because you are no where near your natural genetic potential.




Many friends of mine have stopped working out since we did these cycles years ago... I am the only one who kept all of my gains... I never went below 155 after I reached it on my first 1-test cycle.  Sry but seeing all of my friends lose all their muscle they gained leads me to think that your statements are somewhat irrelevant... whether i reached my genetic potential or not... post cycle i will lose my muscle if I don't keep an anabolic state in my body...or keep working out- genetics is not as big of a factor as you seem to make it out to be


----------



## LAM (Oct 15, 2005)

MP fit said:
			
		

> Many friends of mine have stopped working out since we did these cycles years ago... I am the only one who kept all of my gains...



if your body produces sufficient amounts of sex hormones to support the amount of LBM that you have the only things that would cause a persons body to atrophy to a significant degree would be etheir a complete lack of exercise or a serious reduction in calories.  that's human biology 101

use it or lose it


----------



## brogers (Oct 15, 2005)

Why mess around with these new compounds whose effects on the body are largely unknown?  Why not use the tried and true injectables,like Testosterone?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 15, 2005)

So how then, can you be prescribed for anabolic steroids? Not like the kind you inject in your knee if it's messed up or something...

I'm obviously not going to do it, seeing as how I am 17, and I have already stated that I won't use them.
But it's just interesting to know either way.


----------



## MP fit (Oct 17, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> that's human biology 101




Not human genetics...


----------



## SmurfShanker58 (Sep 20, 2010)

hahahahahaha THIS KID IS SUCH A MORON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! STEROIDS ARE YUMMY YOU FUCK >


----------



## SmurfShanker58 (Sep 20, 2010)

NOMNOMNOMNOM ^_^

*IainDaniel is epic o.o he told you off like a pro. GO STEROIDS, I'M GOING TO TAKE THEM UNTIL I PASS OUT YAYYYYYYYYYYY !  
*


----------



## MDR (Sep 20, 2010)

Another five year old thread.


----------

